

Is there any game where computers can't beat humans? - stehat
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25032298

======
rivd
IIRC computers still have a hard time winning from even moderately skilled go
players

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Go](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Go)

